# My New Site



## Falken (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought I would take the liberty to introduce my new site, it launched today and is still unfinished and is more of a shell but you can see the design and layout of the site at least.

Visit: Index danielfalken.com
Best view in Mozilla Firefox, but IE is fine.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice. Take a look at my latest creation - also unfinished, but taking shape: Mitigated Filth by Fenner Jekyll


----------



## Falken (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike C said:


> Nice. Take a look at my latest creation - also unfinished, but taking shape: Mitigated Filth by Fenner Jekyll



Really cool, you're a pro  My site looks like so amateur compared to such sites as you build 
But if I ever become successful I will let a pro re-make my site to a more proper caliber.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 1, 2007)

Your site looks nice, Daniel, but of course Mike C. is a pro (btw, well done, Mike!)


Nickie


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Falken.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi there and welcome Falken. By the way, that's an awesome site you have there, Mike! 

~ Shinn


----------



## Mike C (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Nickie and Shinn. There's still a way to go with it, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Faustling (Nov 1, 2007)

One with Homer Simpson, one with nudity (well, almost). That's enough to like both sites.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Nov 1, 2007)

buongiorno:cyclops:


----------



## Hawke (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Falken. Enjoy!

Excellent work there, Mike.


----------

